

64bit Pointer Truncation in Meterpreter - peschkaj
http://buffered.io/posts/64bit-pointer-truncation-in-meterpreter/

======
humbledrone
This is the reason that you enable all of the compiler warnings that you
possibly can, and treat them as errors. For instance I believe that gcc's
-Wconversion would catch an implicit cast from a long to an int (and I'm sure
there's a Visual C++ warning for the same problem).

There is simply no excuse to work with warnings like this disabled. If you
come across a codebase that was built without such warnings, turn them on and
have fun finding out about tons of bugs that could have been trivially
avoided.

------
rcconf
Interesting article! It's really unfortunate that you got so close, you knew
exactly what was wrong, but couldn't find where it happened! What's even more
interesting is that you actually reached out to Stephen Fewer and he solved
the issue! I've been writing software for a while, but I usually have this
mindset that more well known and successful researchers are too busy to
respond.

Maybe the next time I have a problem, and know of someone who is highly
skilled in that area, I'll send them an e-mail.

~~~
OJ
Thanks rcconf. Yeah I did feel like a bit of a muppet for missing it. I'm
going to say "It was late and I was tired" and try to hide behind that as an
excuse ;) I'm pretty sure I would have found it eventually, but I was time-
poor and thought it'd be a good idea to call in the cavalry. Stephen was
great, plus he knows the RDI code inside out for obvious reasons. I still feel
like I contributed though!

